# Having to relive it. *Triggering, possibly.*



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

This is my first post here, so I apologize if this post isn't ok...
About a year before dd was born, I had a miscarriage (1 of 2) that was really difficult to get through. I ended up in the hospital getting a d&c. Time has passed, and I don't think of it every second of everyday anymore...unless I am reminded of it. Which I was, today.
**Trigger warning, graphic**

It seems that a large group of anti- abortion protesters have set up on the main street in my town. On both sides of the road there are pictures of dead mutilated fetuses. Pictures of healthy looking developing babies on one poster, and then the same baby in a pool of blood. I know that I had a miscarriage, not an abortion...but I keep thinking that maybe that's what my poor baby looked like. It just seems so horrible. I'm not sure what to do if they stay there....it is the main road out of town. The pictures are far too big to just look away. It's just going to keep reminding me of this. I was doing so great with all the emotional recovery of this too.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

That is awful I would find it very difficult too. I'm so sorry.


----------



## want2bmoms (Feb 8, 2008)

I live in Loveland and they have the big trailer across the highway from our home.
It's not fair and it sucks. It's all I can do to keep my DP from walking across the street and driving it out into traffic. (but honey, the person who hit it might get dead)
I'm sorry you have to see the things that thoughtless people do.
I'm sorry you have had to have the experiences you have had.
I hope you have extra support.
*hugs*


----------



## railyuh (Jun 29, 2005)

That is really awful. All I can think is to try and explain to whoever is in charge of the protest to explain how those images are painful for people who have experienced a m/c, but I really doubt you would change their minds (having witness an abortion protest and talked to the peole running it afterwards, they know their actions are harsh and ugly but in their minds it is justified). It's truly an ugly thing to witness. I'm sorry you have to see it.








:


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *want2bmoms* 
I live in Loveland and they have the big trailer across the highway from our home.
It's not fair and it sucks. It's all I can do to keep my DP from walking across the street and driving it out into traffic. (but honey, the person who hit it might get dead)
I'm sorry you have to see the things that thoughtless people do.
I'm sorry you have had to have the experiences you have had.
I hope you have extra support.
*hugs*

Yes, Loveland is where I am too.

Thanks for the kind words, everyone.


----------



## want2bmoms (Feb 8, 2008)

***HUGS*** I am so sorry!!!


----------



## yummymummy2hannah (Aug 23, 2006)

That is so horrible. I'm so sorry you have to see that.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm so sorry, mama.

I've had a m/c, and have been around lots of m/cs and stillbirths, etc as a Labor & Delivery nurse.

I think of all those mamas, and myself, when I see trashy propaganda like that.

It pisses me off that people don't think (or care) when they try to push their morals on everyone else.

Sorry that you had/have to see that.


----------

